# Rebel - 4yr old Bombay



## streetkatzrescue (Nov 13, 2009)

Rebel is a 4yr old neutered male Bombay. Rebel has come from a multi-cat household so is used to living with lots of feline pals but is untested with dogs. We would therefore like Rebel to go to a home where there are other cats.

Rebel is something of an escapologist so we need an exceptionally safe environment to home him to. He has spent most of his life indoors, albeit in a very large property, with limited access to outside so he has no road sense or indeed any sense of having free access to the great outdoors. So his introduction to this will have to be managed with great care.

Rebel needs a calm household where he will benefit from lots of one-to-one attention. In return, you will have a lively and affectionate companion.


----------



## streetkatzrescue (Nov 13, 2009)

Yet another gorgeous Black cat that has been overlooked. Can anybody give this handsome boy a forever home?


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

isnt he gorgeous, lovely black silky coat, just gorgeous,


----------



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

streetkatzrescue said:


> Yet another gorgeous Black cat that has been overlooked. Can anybody give this handsome boy a forever home?


I would but i'm guessing your no where near West sussex ? or do Tranport here ?  he is beautiful :001_wub: x


----------



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

streetkatzrescue said:


> Yet another gorgeous Black cat that has been overlooked. Can anybody give this handsome boy a forever home?


Oh well i gave it my best shot  it should really state on the write up he needs a VERY large house to live in ..i really hope Rebel finds his forever home soon


----------

